# N Myrtle Beach ride ideas



## Bluesref (May 27, 2003)

I'm going down to the Pelican's ride in Myrtle Beach combined with a trip to visit my mother. Are thera any good routes to ride in the North Myrtle Beach area . I know shoulders are common on most of the SC roads. does anyone have any tips or should I head up to NC where an improved road is actually paved?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## rotary16 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Options for NMB*

I have been to the Myrtle Beach area during winter months for business several times (just returned home last night in fact). During the day (before 1700) riding on Ocean Blvd in NORTH Myrtle has not been a problem. Lots of construction in Myrtle, but North Myrtle is not bad. Traffic is generally light and no one has given me any grief. In fact, biggest problems are some bad pavement in spots and Senior Citizen pedestrians crossing road (they are just not looking for a fast moving bicycle).

I generally load up and park in the Cracker Barrel parking lot on the McDonalds side. Asked the Manager once and he said "no problem". Then go around behind Mickey D's, turn right and go down to Ocean Blvd. Turn left and take off. You will have to negotiate Atlantic Beach. When you get to where Atlantic Beach begins, there is a dirt path that goes around the barrier (sand can be thick in spots), then 50 yards to pavement. Go as far as you can and turn left on the last paved road to the left, go all the way back up to 17 and cut through the two old abandoned gas stations. Back down to Ocean Blvd and you are good to go all the way to the end of Ocean Blvd. I'll usually do this part twice. The wind will usually give you a fit in one direction or the other.

I'm planning to do the Pelican ride as well, that 0700 start time has me bummed though. It could be rather cold that time of morning depending on the weather.

See ya there!


----------

